# BAE (Rayjay) turbo kit



## v808w (Feb 12, 2009)

hey whats up anyone got pics of the old 8v Bobs automotive engineering (BAE turbo systems) turbo kits on/off of the car/motor
its the non i/c kit not sure if they made one with the i/c
pretty rare just wondering if anyone got pics or feed back on these kits good/bad


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: BAE (Rayjay) turbo kit (v808w)*

I have one on a engine that is out of the car. I used it on a JH 1.8. I liked it...you didn't know it was there until about 3500 rpm, but then a big surge of power and the screaming sound of the blow off valve. mine would make 7psi but I modded the spring and it would pull 10psi. didn't want to go higher without an intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder what a kit is going for now, seems like everyone wants a callaway kit instead. i might be able to scare up some pics


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: BAE (1979GTI16V)*

Theres a cat on the samba selling a kit for $550.


----------



## danzaharia (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: BAE (cetanepusher)*

what is a cat ?
any possible link ?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: BAE (danzaharia)*

Search the samba. You can type.


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: BAE (Rayjay) turbo kit (v808w)*

I have BAE on a 1.7, it is only 7psi of boost, but great if you don't want to change compression ratios.
I have a picture of the install at home. I will get it posted for you tonight.


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: BAE (kencoc)*

I have a RayJay turbo for sale. Uses a T4 flange manifold though. But that makes it easier to bolt up.


----------

